# Multiple procedure



## Susan Burton (Feb 28, 2008)

When billing for multiple procedures but separate approaches (abdominal and vaginal) for the same patient on the same day is it appropriate not to bill with the modifier 51 for non medicare patients?  We have been reimbursed 50% for the second procedure.  It was my understanding when billing for more than one procedure same day same patient the multiple procedure reimbursement rule applied to those procedures using the same approach.  Is this correct?


----------



## Cottrell (Feb 28, 2008)

Try the 59 modifier to indicate seperate incisions.  That should solve it.

Wendy


----------

